# Asians and Indians in engineering.



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

What attracts these particular races to the field? Is it the same reason they're drawn to the medical field; prestige and money?

I would say probably half of all students in my classes are either Asian or Indian, and almost all of my professors are. I recently went to a career fair with around 1800 engineering students and I think - no exaggeration - about 70% of them were either Asian or Indian.

This isn't intended to be a racist rant, I would simply like to know why. If anyone here is described by this, please shed some light on what motivated you to choose this field.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My dad always wanted one of his kids to be an engineer. He was a civil engineer. Yeah it's mostly having financial and social stability. Oh and our culture doesn't really value the softer subject matter as much.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Many first generation Asian immigrants don't have post-secondary education and are working hard and low paying jobs. They want their children to have a good education so that they can have a better life than them.

Doctors, lawyers, accountants, and engineers make a lot of money and are well respected in society. Chinese parents also likes to brag a lot so it helps that their children are smart and earn a lot of money.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

That's true, I live in Silicon Valley and most employees at the tech companies (Nvidia, Intel, AMD, Cisco) are mostly Asians.

By the way Indians are Asians.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Actually Engineering provide a technical knowledge about the product and which is really good for all of us , and engineering gives a stable life with no more headaches and tension, also gives a white collar job.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Tokztero said:


> By the way Indians are Asians.


The term Asian is a lot like the term American. You wouldn't call someone from Canada, Mexico, or Brazil an American, but they're located in the Americas.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Tokztero said:


> By the way Indians are Asians.


Depends what part of India, northern Indians are technically Aryans.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

UltraMagnus said:


> Depends what part of India, northern Indians are technically Aryans.


If they were born in India they are Asian, region doesn't matter. We are not talking about ethnicity.


----------



## Princu (Jun 10, 2013)

I am from India and currently preparing for the engineering entrance examinations so this thread is mine..Haha...:b
Yep..There is a mad craze of engineering here..Engineering is a very white collar job. Engineeers are revered a lot of respect in the society..Most of the other non-mainstream profession are not given much importance and dare I say looked down upon by the others.This trend is fast changing but it will still take some time. That's the reason why almost every parent want his son to become an engineer in order to secure his future and have financial stability..

In some cases,it backfires on the student who have an intrest in some other field.The resulting presurre and failures in the concerned exams lead to depression and high suicide rates:blank.. I had always loved science so opting for engineering is a no brainer for me .
And the engineering enntrance examinations here are the toughest in the world.Let me give you a rough estimate of the magnitude of competiton.Over 1.5 million students appear annually for the exam and if you want to the best engineering colleges(IITs) you need to land up yourself in top 5000..See the ratio of intake 1:300. So if anyone who does manage to get a good rank..he gets to study in the best colleges and the job opportunities afterwards are endless..The average package is really high when compared to other fields.That's the reason behind this whole 'engineering craze' in India


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tokztero said:


> If they were born in India they are Asian, region doesn't matter. We are not talking about ethnicity.


Yes INDIANS ARE ALSO ASIANS :agree India is located in Asian continent so that makes them Asians.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

UltraMagnus said:


> Depends what part of India, northern Indians are technically Aryans.


What are you talking about???  Aryans and Asians are a two completely different terms!

Most Asians are ********** not Aryans! Chinese are ********** but Indians are Caucasoid.that means Indian's facial structure is more likely European/Caucasian while Chinese/Japanese people tend to look like Mongolians.This does not mean their skin color! only the facial structure.

India has located in south Asia so that makes them Asians! If you don't know There are 8 countries located in South Asia.

They are,
Sri Lanka,Pakistan,Nepal,Bangladesh,Afganistan,Maldives,Bhutan including India!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

UltraMagnus said:


> Depends what part of India, northern Indians are technically Aryans.


Not quite:



> The researchers showed that most Indian populations are genetic admixtures of two ancient, genetically divergent groups, which each contributed around 40-60% of the DNA to most present-day populations. One ancestral lineage - which is genetically similar to Middle Eastern, Central Asian and European populations - was higher in upper-caste individuals and speakers of Indo-European languages such as Hindi, the researchers found. The other lineage was not close to any group outside the subcontinent, and was most common in people indigenous to the Andaman Islands, a remote archipelago in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> The researchers also found that Indian populations were much more highly subdivided than European populations. But whereas European ancestry is mostly carved up by geography, Indian segregation was driven largely by caste. "There are populations that have lived in the same town and same village for thousands of years without exchanging genes," says Reich.


http://www.nature.com/news/2009/090922/full/news.2009.935.html

Many geneticists don't really believe in the whole Aryan invasion of India story anymore. They now believe Indian genetics were transported out of India, rather than Aryan genetics being transported in. There's more genetic diversity in genes in India, which suggests they already existed there for longer before being transported out.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Dat asian work ethic


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aren't Indians Asian? 

I'm sorry, I'll leave.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Parental pressure


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

If you're an Indian and not a doctor, scientist, engineer, etc. (white-collar job with a six-figure income) you're an utter failure. :um

Its really pressure by their society, parents, culture, etc to have a prestigious career that affords a high level of financial stability. After attaining a good education and job, then they have pressure to marry within their race, caste, etc. and have a couple of kids who will repeat the process.

It is quite difficult for those who cannot or will not conform to their rigid academic and other standards (eg. dating or marrying outside your race or not marrying at all, getting an education/job in humanities, art, etc)


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> Most Asians are **********


Whoa now, I've known many Asians who were quite high-functioning. I couldn't even tell they were disabled.

PS: Physics is largely South and East Asian as well. It does make me wonder what the long-term economic effects will be when a country's or region's entire population is shoehorned into a single discipline.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

From what i understand immigrant parents tend to push their kid harder than non immigrants, though this doesn't apply to every immigrant, hispanics for example. It tends to happen alot though with asian and african immigrants. Though i do think african immigrants tend to be more successful, i have never heard of an african immigrant not being successful while i have heard of asian immigrants not doing well.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, herro!

Yeah, my parents pushed me harder and towards the typical jobs like the ones mentioned. But I fought back! And now my grades have dropped... But I'm slowly bringing my grades back up.

They just don't want me to end up in a low paying job where I have to work hard like they did, to them, money = happiness, understandable.


----------



## jj88 (May 2, 2014)

OP needs to learn some basic geography. Good luck.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tensor said:


> Whoa now, I've known many Asians who were quite high-functioning. I couldn't even tell they were disabled.


********* means the people from Mongolia.


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> ********* means the people from Mongolia.


Woosh.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

*Parents*


----------



## Ponies (Jan 12, 2014)

To bring honor to duh famry.


----------



## James56 (Jun 2, 2014)

Its because of the good pay and its quite stable


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Oh, herro!


http://www.engrish.com/


----------

